# Translation Help, Please.



## owenjones (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi,

I wonder if someone could help me translate two words, please:

These words sound like:

'orbortor' - I remembered it for years as 'orbiter' and know it is a position in local govt. I now think it is an acronym: OBT, but what is the British equivalent job?

'daap' - I was introduced to a policeman and told to refer to him as 'Daap Prasit' - what rank does 'Khun Prasit' hold?

Thanks in advance,
Owen.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

owenjones said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if someone could help me translate two words, please:
> 
> ...


Daap - Police Senior Sergeant Major (daap dtum ruaht ดาบตำรวจ). Highest non-commisioned police officer - it goes: Constable (or private), Lance Corporal, Corperal, Seargent, Seargent Major, Senior Seargent Major, Sub-Lieutenant, Lieutenant, Captain, Major, Lieutenant Colonel, Colonel, Major General, Lieutenant General, General (highest-ranking police officer). ผู้นำสีกากี = Commander in chief of Police (National).

Don't know about the 'OBT' bit though...


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

KhwaamLap said:


> Daap - Police Senior Sergeant Major (daap dtum ruaht ดาบตำรวจ). Highest non-commisioned police officer - it goes: Constable (or private), Lance Corporal, Corperal, Seargent, Seargent Major, Senior Seargent Major, Sub-Lieutenant, Lieutenant, Captain, Major, Lieutenant Colonel, Colonel, Major General, Lieutenant General, General (highest-ranking police officer). ผู้นำสีกากี = Commander in chief of Police (National).
> 
> Don't know about the 'OBT' bit though...


PS: It may well be good to keep the SSM (daap) as a useful contact for the future - I knew a Major in the past and he was really useful on the odd occation


----------



## owenjones (Mar 17, 2008)

OK, Kwaamlap, thanks very much for your help and advice.

I live in a small village in the north and he and his wife have one of the three shops in the village. My wife and I often sit with them in the evening for a beer. The first time I called him 'Daap Prasit', he looked up quickly at me and his brother burst out laughing. I don't know whether that was because they weren't expecting me to know the word 'daap' or because it sounded so formal to them. 

Anyway, I usually follow my wife's advice in these tricky matters of social niceties and hierarchy and she says to stick with saying 'daap'. What had thrown me was that another 'daap' and his wife had owned the nearest shop to us, where we used to go more frequently, but he died last year. When I asked why I had never been advised to call him 'daap', my wife said that she was related through grandmothers to his wife, so it wasn't necessary.

All the best,
Owen.


----------

